# Thinking long term



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Feels like eBike models currently have the potential to become obsolete (for lack of a better term) quicker than a regular bike due to how fast things are still evolving. 

Are you at all concerned about replacement part availability going forward (or at least more concerned than an analog bike)? 

Do the manufacturers guarantee they will continue making compatible motors, batteries, etc... for the full warrranty period (or beyond)?

Is there an after-market popping up to fill the void if the manufacturers aren't (used or refurbished parts)? 

Is it making you consider swapping bikes more frequently than you would with a regular bike to keep from getting stuck with a model that you can't get electric parts for?

I mean we all complain about never ending standards shift on bikes, but what if you need a specific motor or battery that isn't being produced anymore. I'd have to assume the manufacturers are keeping this in mind. Surely they wouldn't just want you to buy ANOTHER bike


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

cobi said:


> Feels like eBike models currently have the potential to become obsolete (for lack of a better term) quicker than a regular bike due to how fast things are still evolving.
> 
> Are you at all concerned about replacement part availability going forward (or at least more concerned than an analog bike)?
> 
> ...


Always concerned about future parts availability, which is why I stick to well known brands for bikes and components. The risk isn't primarily that the parts won't be available, but that they'll be scarce with long waits. I did buy an extra Shimano battery because they have a tendency to lose capacity and new ones can be difficult to find.

Aftermarket will be unlikely except perhaps for batteries.

I won't be rotating eMTBs any more frequently than regular MTBs. It would require the bike to be unrepairable or some new compelling technology available. I think the next wave of eMTB innovation is about 12-18 months out. I'm going to wait it out.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Batteries can be rebuilt and motors repaired (probably), so I'm not worried. My Yamaha, a 2017, shows no signs of needing either. DIY bikes should be OK since there are companies with replacement controllers, gears etc. My BBS02 has been perfect for five years.


----------

